# Berufe skillen



## HellsAngle (7. April 2009)

anfangs mal meine leertaste geht wieder
so habe mal im buffed forum eine seite gefunden wo man guide sieht wie man jeden beruf möglichst schnell skillt (also was man einkaufen und was man herstellen muss) so jetzt finde ich diese seite net mehr 
jetzt hätte ich gern dass einer die seite liebenswürdigerweise wieder posten würde


----------



## Martel (7. April 2009)

HellsAngle schrieb:


> anfangs mal meine leertaste geht wieder
> so habe mal im buffed forum eine seite gefunden wo man guide sieht wie man jeden beruf möglichst schnell skillt (also was man einkaufen und was man herstellen muss) so jetzt finde ich diese seite net mehr
> jetzt hätte ich gern dass einer die seite liebenswürdigerweise wieder posten würde



Schön das die Leertaste wieder geht.. aber Shift scheint noch kaputt zu sein...



Die Seite aus dem Forum kenne ich nicht, aber es gibt Wowguides.de oder so. Das ist immer aktuell und schön gemacht.


----------



## Bodog (7. April 2009)

Hallo und guten Morgen,

Einerseits hier auf Buffed: Buffed-Berufs-Guides
Diese könntest du auch noch nehmen obwohl dort Gold angeboten wird: WoW Berufe Guide

Hoffe konnte dir helfen
Mfg Bodog


----------



## HellsAngle (7. April 2009)

THX
(shift geht auch nur benutze es net)


----------



## Xergart (8. April 2009)

Ich weiß zwar nicht was du genau skillen willst, aber wenn du vor hast juwi zu skillen, ist der Guide von buffed nicht grade der beste wie ich "damals" gemerkt habe. aber um sich einen groben überblick zu verschaffen ist er ganz ok. die anderen guides kenn ich net gut,da ich bisher nur juwi 1x nach geskillt habe.

die seite von bodog haben mir auch einige empfohlen, aber nachdem ich juwi auf 450 habe -_-

Gruß Dime


----------



## Rodulf (9. April 2009)

ich würde mal pauschal auf die Beruf Guides im offiziellen Forum verweisen, so hab ich geskillt, die Mats hatte ich ja zum Glück schon alle durch meinen BB Main außer ein paar Azerotische Diamanten aber das bisl Thorium war auch fix gefarmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

